# 2015



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Happy new year to all the members, old and new 

May 2015 bring you nothing but good times, and even better vapes! 

Hopefully our vaping numbers will grow as more people give up smoking for the joys (and healthy benefits) of vaping.

Best wishes for everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Yes, wishing all and their loved ones a blessed new year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (1/1/15)

Hehehehehehehehe whoooooot happy new year to all of you !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Hehehehehehehehe whoooooot happy new year to all of you !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



You are on a roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------

